# Bacon5's two 2.5 Gallon Nanos



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful tank and very red shrimp


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I see that you live in California. Is the heater really necessary? Plants and shrimp typically do better at lower temperatures anyway. The climate there is fairly mild so you shouldn't need one. I know I don't keep one on any of my tanks and I've never had any issues. Removing the heater would make the tank look less cramped. Other than that, the tank looks pretty nice. Nice red shrimp!


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I guess I could probably take the heater out but I am just worried the temp will waver too much for the cbs. Do you think that will be a problem? Thanks


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice, I really like it.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha thanks that means alot from someone who has a tank as nice as yours


----------



## magnum (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice avatar and tank of course haha.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

bacon5 said:


> Haha thanks that means alot from someone who has a tank as nice as yours


Haha, thanks! Trust me, my early tanks were no where near as nice as this. And that was less than two years ago. Experience is the best teacher, so just plan ahead, and practice makes perfect -- you'll have a tank like mine in no time.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Alright here is a little update. Just did a trim for a local club meet tomorrow. Can't wait for it to fill back in in a couple months. And while I was taking pictures I was excited to find baby FIRE REDS!!! Can't wait to see them grow  Enjoy the pics. (the shrimp is in the red circle)


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice tank. I was wondering what you're running in that filter of yours?


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks  I am using a generic nano hang-on-the-back-filter. Sorry really don't know the brand.


----------



## nikedunk (Aug 28, 2012)

how do you get your christmas moss so green? i got mine from aquaticmagic and its still brown, only a few sections have turned green but looks nothing like your. thanks in advance! nice tank btw!


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

nikedunk said:


> how do you get your christmas moss so green? i got mine from aquaticmagic and its still brown, only a few sections have turned green but looks nothing like your. thanks in advance! nice tank btw!


Sorry I can't really help you as I really don't do anything special. :icon_lol: What kind of light do you have with what wattage also how long has it been in your tank it might just need some time to adjust. Thanks for the compliment btw


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm wondering if the babie shrimp get sucked up in the filter? BTW saweeeet looken tank tho.


----------

